# High Tren Low Test Cycle



## Pitbull44 (Mar 5, 2013)

I read this interesting post over at PM The Laws of Trenbolone - Professional Muscle what are your thoughts??? Thinking about trying 800mg tren a 150mg test p weekly for 10 weeks. I know this goes against everything I have ever read but it seems that this is doing wonders. HeavyIron I would really like your personal opinion also. 

Thanks


----------



## whontime (Mar 5, 2013)

I have done it both ways. I am a total believer in the low test with high tren now. I felt so much better with around 200mg test per week and the tren at a greater dosage. I felt awful and sides were worse when I tried to up the test higher than the tren. Thats just my personal experience with it though. I imagine it varies depending on who you ask.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Mar 5, 2013)

This is exactly what I have been hearing. What dose of tren were you on?


----------



## vicious 13 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm running 500mg test e and 100mg tren a eod seems to be going ok Im two weeks in but willing to adjust as needed


----------



## pate1 (Mar 5, 2013)

I always run tren a lot higher than test. For me sides were very minimal this way. 100mg tren ace and 50 test prop eod at least.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 5, 2013)

Guys have been doing this for decades going into the end of a contest prep. Its nothing new.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 5, 2013)

i just added some test prop to my tren blast..

just because everyone seems so confident in testosterone..

but as BIG A posted, "the more aas you take, the more you will gain"... sooooo fuck it


----------



## whontime (Mar 5, 2013)

Pitbull44 said:


> This is exactly what I have been hearing. What dose of tren were you on?



Anywhere from 70-100mg/day with test usually at 2-300mg per week.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes I know many drop test the last few weeks before the contest. But only having 150-200mgs from start to end?


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 6, 2013)

Pitbull44 said:


> I read this interesting post over at PM The Laws of Trenbolone - Professional Muscle what are your thoughts??? Thinking about trying 800mg tren a 150mg test p weekly for 10 weeks. I know this goes against everything I have ever read but it seems that this is doing wonders. HeavyIron I would really like your personal opinion also.


Make very darn sure that your Test is properly dosed.   At 150 a week, it would stink to discover that it was half dosed!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 6, 2013)

malfeasance said:


> Make very darn sure that your Test is properly dosed.   At 150 a week, it would stink to discover that it was half dosed!




lol.. it would barely make any difference


----------



## fit4life (Mar 11, 2013)

i have never tried more tren less test.  tren makes it so i cant sleep which hurts my training plus ruins and ruins my sex drive.  for now tren in moderation but test always higher maybe i am ole'school but i will def give highr tren a shot.


----------



## muscleicon (Mar 11, 2013)

I usually run about 700-800 mg tren and 250 of test. Last contest prep, it leaned me out to 4.7% bf.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 11, 2013)

muscleicon said:


> I usually run about 700-800 mg tren and 250 of test. Last contest prep, it leaned me out to 4.7% bf.




caliper or hydrostatic?


----------



## muscleicon (Mar 11, 2013)

Caliper


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 11, 2013)

high test/high tren


----------

